

UK job scene and tech companies - gorg

How is the tech scene in the UK at the moment?  Are there any tech companies working with interesting technologies and looking for developers?
======
rythie
You could look at: <http://uk.crunchboard.com/ukcrunch.php>

------
praptak
I believe this should be "Ask HN:".

